# Licensing Violations - Air-Force.ca



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2018)

Folks,

Last week I received word that there are crown copyrights on Army.ca and Navy.ca. Air-Force.ca is not affected due to the addition of the hyphen. Unfortunately starting in April we are legally unable to use the other sites and their proprietary colour schemes, so moving forward we will be stuck with the Air-Force style.

I apologize and will do all I can to fight this, but as the papers have been filed, for now we must comply.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2018)

My MilPoints got sent before adding "   "

I assure you that I find it difficult to take too much seriously on this.... the RCAF 'birthday.'   :nod:

      :cheers:


----------



## observor 69 (1 Apr 2018)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Last week I received word that there are crown copyrights on Army.ca and Navy.ca. Air-Force.ca is not affected due to the addition of the hyphen. Unfortunately starting in April we are legally unable to use the other sites and their proprietary colour schemes, so moving forward we will be stuck with the Air-Force style.
> 
> ...



"It's our 94th anniversary! The #RCAF was formed on April 1, 1924. 
We'd also like to give a shout out to our friends at the @RoyalAirForce who are celebrating their 100th birthday today #RAF100"  

https://twitter.com/RCAF_ARC


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2018)

Today of all days...


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Apr 2018)

I, for one, welcome our new RCAF overlords...


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2018)

Well, if the RCN was the other option...


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2018)

The RCAF - the world's longest standing April Fools' joke?  Who'd have thunk it...

MM


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Apr 2018)

Actually, the RAF wins that title.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2018)

Good news, the licensing dispute was resolved. Turns there was a minor loophole that would have allowed the Army and Navy to use the same hotel booking standards as the Air Force, and as DND does not have the budget to support that, the contract was terminated.

Back to the old green. And wow, I really need to do some work on that light blue colour scheme.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2018)

Whew, thank gawd for last minute negotiations. My eyes were starting to burn.


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2018)

[quote author=Mike Bobbitt]
Back to the old green. And wow, I really need to do some work on that light blue colour scheme.
[/quote]

It's an easy fix, just use the RCN colour scheme.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> It's an easy fix, just use the RCN colour scheme.



We could also adapt the RCN 2018 PT Program!   ;D


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> We could also adapt the RCN 2018 PT Program!   ;D



EITS,

50 laps of the ship for you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2018)

How about "walk from the cockpit to the Galley 5 times"...that's more my style!  There's food in the galley.   :nod:


----------

